

Rails references - mechanician

I'm have a few web applications I'm trying to develop and I have been told Ruby on Rails is the tool to use.  What references (free would be nice) would ya'll recommend?  My programming experience has been limited to scientific analysis and simulation.
======
evdawg
Try Ruby in Your Browser - <http://tryruby.hobix.com/>

Why's Poignant Guide to Ruby - <http://poignantguide.net/ruby/>

Offical Ruby on Rails Guides - <http://guides.rubyonrails.org/>

------
csbartus
if you are new to programming you should read these two books (not free i'm
afraid):

Design Patterns in Ruby (Addison-Wesley Professional Ruby… by Russ Olsen

The Art of Rails (Programmer to Programmer) by Edward Benson

------
gregking
Agile Web Development with Rails, 3rd Edition

